# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Insang

## William Pantoni

Sekedar sharing dengan temen2 Kois dan mohon masukan2 dari semua dan juga untuk pembelajaran kita semua.
Ini sebenarnya menyambung topik ini : http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...429#post322429 karena ada kemiripan.

Setelah topik diatas itu, sy menerima email dari salah satu temen penghobby. Cerita nya, ikan ada yg baru masuk dari dealer dan sudah dikarantina sesuai prosedur dan 1 minggu setelah masuk kolam, koi2 dikolam mulai kelimpungan dan muali berjatuhan korban2. Minggu lalu sudah makan korban 15 ekor, dan kemarin mati lagi 4 ekor.

Ciri2 nya :




Kira2 sakit apakah ikan ini? Apakah virus? Apakah carrier nya dari ikan baru itu? Klu iya, bagaimana mencegah ikan carrier dikemudian hari masuk ke kolam?

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

> Sekedar sharing dengan temen2 Kois dan mohon masukan2 dari semua dan juga untuk pembelajaran kita semua.
> Ini sebenarnya menyambung topik ini : http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...429#post322429 karena ada kemiripan.
> 
> Setelah topik diatas itu, sy menerima email dari salah satu temen penghobby. Cerita nya, ikan ada yg baru masuk dari dealer dan sudah dikarantina sesuai prosedur dan 1 minggu setelah masuk kolam, koi2 dikolam mulai kelimpungan dan muali berjatuhan korban2. Minggu lalu sudah makan korban 15 ekor, dan kemarin mati lagi 4 ekor.
> 
> Ciri2 nya :
> 
> 
> Kira2 sakit apakah ikan ini? Apakah virus? Apakah carrier nya dari ikan baru itu? Klu iya, bagaimana mencegah ikan carrier dikemudian hari masuk ke kolam?


Gambar diatas gejala Sirip sangat mirip dengan ikan2 Saya yang mati om Will

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

> Om Will, apakah ini yg dimaksud dgn "heat cycle" yg mana merupakan cara untuk mentrigger KHV dari carrier?


Betul om Irwahadi...ini mereka sebut Heat Ramp dan bisa utk mentrigger penyakit lain juga tp utamanya adalah KHV. Lab nya Paula Reynold sudah menjalankan ini tp memang tidak 100% akurat tp lebih baik daripada tidak sama sekali. Cuma masalah nya buat kita hobbyist agak susah di implementasikan karena hrs invest di chiller.

@ Pak harry....masa inkubasi setiap virus dan bakteri beda2...ada yg 3-4 hari ada yang lebih lama...bahkan bisa berbulan2 tergantung kondisi dan lingkungan.

Dan foto2 sy diatas sudah sy forward ke Paula dan reply : 
The gill necrosis does resemble what we see during KHV  .  If its KHV the fish stop feeding and are lethargic . If the water is  warm enough the  death level is  high and  the virus spreads fast . If the gill was damaged by bacteria the progress of the infection would be slower  . Algae will adhere to the tissue  if it is virus or bacteria  .  If it is KHV  there must be a carrier .

Pls note : Paula cuma berdasarkan foto dan dia juga sudah bilang klu mau pastiin hrs ditest di lab dia jadi ini bukan diagnosa yang pasti...cuma perkiraan berdasarkan foto.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Setuju sekali dengan om Pur....
Sy quote dari Puala :

 There is a lot of inaccurate information on KHV on the Internet and there is no cure despite what you may read  . Hobbyists often  think they have cured KHV  with a pond treatment  when in fact some of the Koi were recovering  and this is not a cure  . Heating the water over  the temperature at which the virus breaks out is also not a cure it simply  brings  outbreaks to an end faster . 

If you want to get through the virus  yes take it up to 30-31 C . This is not a cure but it will stop the virus replicating . Koi that are really ill will still die  and the survivors  will  be  carriers .

Di UK, mereka ada asosiasi PKDA ( Professional Koi Dealer Association ). Mereka ada prosedur yg harus dijalankan salah satu nya adalah Heat Ramping Cycle oleh setiap dealer untuk menjamin / mengurangi resiko penyakit ikan. Dan mereka akan di check prosedur dan bila mereka konsisten mereka akan ada cerificate dari PKDA menyatakan dealer itu certified tp tetap tidak menjamin 100% free. Setidaknya ada niat untuk mengurangi kecelakaan penghobby.

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

> Apa itu acr om? Bisa lebih diperjelas?


 
contact langsung om chandra aja om,.beliau yg lebih faham formula ACR,,..yg jelas kemarin bayak temen temen yg tertolong dengan obat ini untuk ikan ikannya,......


salam...

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

ini ada tabel perbandingan antara Ph dan amoniak. apabila ph tinggi dan amoniak tinggi memang deadly..

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

> Turut berduka cita om Uunk....semangat terus...setiap koikichi pasti pernah mengalami hal2 yg tidak enak.
> Kata nya kalau belum alami ini.....belum masuk Koikichi....hehehehe.
> 
> Btw : Klu menurut sy....ini bukan virus....awalnya adalah kualitas air. Hal pertama yg harus dilakukan bila ikan masalah adalah test parameter air....*terutama ini kolam baru 1.5 bulan.
> Test* pH, Ammonia dan Nitrite. Kombinasi pH tinggi dan Ammonia tinggi bisa menjadi trigger mematikan dalam waktu singkat.
> 
> Kalau mau lebih aman lagi, seperti yg om Edwin sarankan....bawa ke Balai Karantina.


Om Siunk ....
Apa betul kolam baru berumur 1,5 bulan kalau emang iya dan ikan berasal dari sumber / dealer yg sama kenapa karantinanya enggak di kolam sekalian aja ( puasa terus aja lebih baik ) ?
Saya pernah melakukannya untuk kolam baru saya dan gak masalah tuh. Masalah memang mulai muncul ketika regim feeding mulai diaktifkan secara bersemangat seharusnya bertahap dan pelan untuk mengimbangi pertumbuhan bakteri menguntungkan di ruang filter.

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

> berhubung ikan lelang saya ikut jadi korban di om uung :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maka hari senin sore kemaren saya tes lab ikan ke balai karantina yg satu kolam dg yg dilelang, barusan tadi pagi saya ambil hasilnya katanya ngetesnya pake alat RT PCR alhamdulillah KHV (-) :
> ikan yg di tes kin matsuba ogata male 45 cm --> link youtube : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c5cDGTRS9w
> 
> 
> hasil lab :


om Helmy,..ikan matsubanya bagus padahal ya..

 ngomong ngomong test khv ikannya mati atau tetap idup om setelah test..? apa dikembalikan kekita lagi..?

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## EcoPristine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

